# Wanting to start a club in my area, help?



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello everyone!

BC probably has close to 200 people with high fliers/tipplers but there is no club to represent anyone or be a part of. I was planning on starting a club first in Abbotsford (which has between 30-40 high flier /tippler pigeon fanciers alone), and then spread out into the neighboring municipalities. 

I was wondering what the procedure is to start a club? 
I know there are these positions:

1. President
2. Vice-President
3. Secretary

But what are some other positions?

Also, would there be any costs to start the club up? 

At first it will only be a club for the sake of having one, but in the coming years, maybe even this year, we will have high flier and tippler competitions.

As far as the bands go, we might just use CPFA (Canadian Pigeon Fancier Association) bands for a year or two, and then get custom bands built eventually. A lot of the guys, well to be exact 95% if not 99% of the tippler/high flier guys do not band their birds here in the Lower Mainland. I think I might be one of the few that has recently started. So the banding will be a new experience for all fanciers. 

Any suggestions and opinions are greatly appreciated! 

PS. They have been talking to make me the president of the club since I'm neutral and friendly with everyone while there are some hostility between some of the guys. Does anyone know what age is the record for a club president? I think 18 years old would be pretty close to the youngest :O 

I live and talk pigeons all day, everyday so it wouldn't be a problem with me to take on the responsibility. Plus I'm also one of the few guys that are technology and computer savvy, which in today's computer world is really beneficial.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Any suggestions?


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Gurbir Brar B.C. said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> BC probably has close to 200 people with high fliers/tipplers but there is no club to represent anyone or be a part of. I was planning on starting a club first in Abbotsford (which has between 30-40 high flier /tippler pigeon fanciers alone), and then spread out into the neighboring municipalities.
> 
> ...


Not sure what tippler clubs do but I helped get our Wisconsin club up and going again. You have your main positions and that's basically all you need unless you want to separate secretary/treasurer and possibly a fly director. Maybe find a few enthusiastic fanciers or veterans and draft a set of by-laws and fly rules/regulations.

There shouldn't be any cost except the cost it takes for you to get it off the ground and running. 

A good thing for the first meeting is a meet and greet with food and maybe some activities. Birds in cages, maybe an auction to help fund the club. I know one thing that most roller flyers enjoy is the bulletin. Get a bulletin going and guys will stay connected through the bulletin and wanting to read the bulletin. 

If you have any other questions, feel free to ask. I don't have all the answers but am willing to help anyway I can. 

Tou


----------

